# Rayco 1672 DXH Stump Cutter



## Duck (May 1, 2006)

I am going to be picking up the above cutter in the very near future.... I would be interested in any recommendations/observations/hints on what to watch out for. Any service hints/modifications, etc. would be VERY welcome.

I am very green in this business so all comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Oly's Stump (May 1, 2006)

Very strong motor and machine. Those Germans know how to make a good motor. Grease the bearings everyday but don't over grease. Two shots in each bearing every 4 hours on the machine. That machine will tear up any size stump quickly. Good Luck! Good Choice as a tow behind machine!


----------



## Freakingstang (May 3, 2006)

I used to build, test and demo this model. It was one of the best models we made. Here are a few tips to keep it in top shape:

Grease bearings daily, especially the cutter wheel bearings and the pivot head (main Hinge pin that engine and tail pivot on) Those bearings are exspensive and very labor comsuming to replace. Don't forget the cylinder pins and the teloscoping tongue. 

Engage and disengage Cutter wheel motor slowly, don't just ram it into gear. This is hard on the hyd pump and is also very costly to replace/rebuild

Change hyd oil filter often, more than the manufacturer recommendations.

check Polychain belt often(drive belt for cutterwheel) and adjust accordingly. You can buy a belt tension gauge from Rayco Or Gates. 

Keep the engine oil topped off and changed regularly. 

Keep air filter clean. 

Also, on the engine, there are cooiling fins. Keep this clean of debris. This motor is air cooled and needs to breath the heat out, this is hard if the fins are plugged with woodchips and dirt.

Keep the hyd cooler clean of debris.

Sharp cutter teeth keep the motor from doing more work than it has too and also is less strain on the hyd. system.

Use edge wood polish/cleaner on the lexan operators shield to clean it. Windex will scratch it. 

That is all I can think of right now. Good luck on a nice machine. It was the most popular hydrostatic they sold when I worked there from 98-02


----------

